# Surgery scheduled! Reversing October 19th!



## Chad K (Sep 9, 2010)

I am very excited but also scared. I have my next surgery scheduled on October 19th to reverse my ileostomy. I am very happy to get rid of having the bag, and am hoping once I get it reversed that I won't have to be in the hospital that long and that once I am hooked back up things will start working properly and be back to normal.

Have any of you had an ileostomy reversed, and if so, what were your experiences like? Did you recover well? What should I expect? I visit with the surgeon in a couple weeks, I will ask him some of these questions as well, but wanted to hear from anyone that has had the surgery done to them. 

I am literally counting down the days.


----------



## Astra (Sep 9, 2010)

Aw good luck little love!
I'm sure you're excited about this, really hope you have a successful outcome and a long happy remission!
xxxx


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Chad,

I don't have any experience with reversals but I would like to wish you all the luck in the world with your surgery and i hope and pray all goes according to plan for the future!


:goodluck::goodluck::goodluck:


All the best, 
Dusty


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Sep 9, 2010)

Me too, have had resections but they take it away and I don't get it back ... all the best I bet you can hardly wait!!!!


----------



## acg101 (Sep 9, 2010)

Good Luck Chad. Please keep us informed as we will be waiting to hear and support you any way we can


----------



## Chad K (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you all for all of your support, for wishing me luck and for the prayers! I will keep you posted on what happens, and hopefully I can update you all from the hospital as well. I am literally counting down the days. I'm very excited but also scared about being in the hospital again. I really really hope I don't have to have another NG tube down my nose and throat. Those are torture!


----------



## CDDad (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree about the NG tube, I refused one last time.  They did not seem too concerned and I survived.  The foley is no picnic either.  

Anyway, good luck Chad!


----------



## seaofdreams (Sep 10, 2010)

Best of luck! I hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## Dexky (Sep 10, 2010)

Good luck Chad!!  Hope it goes well and continues that way for a very long time!!!


----------



## acg101 (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree about the NG tube. Like Joe, I refused having one, and valthough the nurse was trying to talk me into having it, I did not and they addressed it differently and I  here to tell the story. I ended up with a Foley for 5!!! weeks which was by far the biggest challenge of my surgery experience.

Chad - everything will be ok. Once you chose your surgeion, trust them and you will be fine.


----------



## Chad K (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you all for all of your positive messages and for wishing me luck! Times have been very stressful for me dealing with all of this. I am glad to have all of your support. 

34 more days til reversal surgery!!!


----------



## ameslouise (Sep 16, 2010)

Good luck Chad!  I had an ileostomy for a year after I had my colon removed, then I got a j pouch and an ileostomy reversal.  So I don't know if our situations are similar, but my recovery from the takedown was a breeze compared to the recovery from the colectomy and the reconstruction surgeries.

If you are strong and healthy going into the surgery, you will be fine!

Best wishes to you for an easy surgery and quick recovery.

- Amy


----------



## MommaDot (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck!  Can't wait to hear how you are : )


----------



## rottengut91 (Sep 20, 2010)

I can imagine your excitement, I had an ileostomy when I was 16/17.  It's been 19 years since my reversal so my memories are quite distant. I don't recall having an NG tube after that one though. You'll probably be in the hospital for about a week.  I remember they left incision open for a few days to try to ward off infection, but that could have been because I have always been prone to infection following surgery.  The reversal surgery is a walk in the park compared to the last surgery you had.  You'll do great.  You're body has had time to heal and regain strength.  You should be out and about in no time at all.  Good Luck.


----------



## Chad K (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you all for wishing me luck, I really appreciate it and your responses have made me feel better about getting my next surgery. 

Julie, I am glad to hear you only had to have one surgery, and haven't needed another for 19 years and counting! That is very comforting. I am hoping I never have to go through this again. I hope to recover greatly from this. Right now I feel like a mess. I hope to get my life back on track once I have this next surgery. Thank you all and God Bless!

*28 more days!!*


----------



## rottengut91 (Sep 21, 2010)

I wish that was the only surgery I've had.  I have had two resections in the past 6 years and just recently had a perianal abscess surgically drained.  I currently have a fistula and am in the middle of a severe flare.  I see my GI tomorrow.  My surgeon wants GI to do a colonoscopy to get a handle on how the Crohn's is doing.  This is the first time the Crohn's has shown up in my rectal area. After 19 years with CD, I feel fortunate for that.  My fistula drains constantly, I hate it.  Before my last resection, my surgeon warned me that he might need to remove my entire colon because of narrowing.  He didn't then, thank goodness, but I have a feeling my Crohn's is wreaking havoc in my colon now.  Anyway, I'm anxious to know what the plan is so that I can get relief from this fistula.


----------



## Chad K (Sep 21, 2010)

I am sorry to hear what you are going through Julie. I hate this disease! I hope and pray that after my surgery I will be in remission. Best of luck on your visit with your GI doctor tomorrow, I would like to know how that goes and hope it all goes well  Do you take immunosuppresants for your Crohn's? Thank you for your help!


----------



## rottengut91 (Sep 21, 2010)

Not currently.  I just retained insurance coverage after not having it fo the past 4 yrs.  In fact, I had to file bankruptcy after my last resection because my medical bill were so outragious w/o coverage.  It is such a relief to know that my options aren't so limited this time because of no insurance.


----------



## acg101 (Sep 21, 2010)

dealing with insurance sucks.


----------



## Chad K (Sep 28, 2010)

*21 more days!*

Getting nervous/scared/excited. Thank you for your advice and for wishing me luck. :runaway:


----------



## acg101 (Sep 28, 2010)

Chad - we are hoping and praying that your surgery goes well


----------



## sickranchero (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Chad,

I just had my colon and rectum removed about 5 months ago and they made a jpouch.  I had an ileostomy from that first surgery and lived with it for 3 months.  About 2 months ago I had it reversed.  I agree with Amy, the reversal recovery was a piece of cake compared to the first surgery.  I was in the hospital for 2 nights which should have been 1 and felt pretty much back to normal after 2 weeks.


----------



## ThatGuy2006 (Sep 28, 2010)

Very awesome to hear! I just found out today that my ileostomy surgery is going to be on the 19th as well!  Much luck and a speedy recovery my friend!


----------



## acg101 (Sep 29, 2010)

sickranchero said:


> Hi Chad,
> 
> I just had my colon and rectum removed about 5 months ago and they made a jpouch.  I had an ileostomy from that first surgery and lived with it for 3 months.  About 2 months ago I had it reversed.  I agree with Amy, the reversal recovery was a piece of cake compared to the first surgery.  I was in the hospital for 2 nights which should have been 1 and felt pretty much back to normal after 2 weeks.


Hey Joey: Great hearing from you. Its been long time. How are you doing with the reversal?


----------



## Juls (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Chad,

I had an emergency ileostomy in March of 08 due to a ruptured colon. I had the bag for about 8 months and then they reversed it. It was a little rough the first month or so, just because I had to heal from the incision and also the small ileostomy hole had to heal - and I was also going to the bathroom anywhere from 7-20 times a day for the first few weeks. 

Then it slowed down dramatically and after about 6 months it was much much better. I have been feeling awesome and don't for a second regret the reversal. I still don't have bowel movements like I used to - they are still "mushy" and sometimes quite urgent. But for the most part very manageable. 

I hope your surgery goes well. Try to stay healthy until then - and make sure to try and walk as soon as you can after the surgery. You won't want to but this will definitely speed up your recovery. And don't get discouraged when you have to constantly run to the bathroom after. It WILL pass...just have to give it time.

If you have any questions or want to talk feel free to email me. julrocks@hotmail.com


----------



## Chad K (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you all for all of your prayers and support!

Joey... That is great to hear! So when they reverse the ileostomy, you pretty much can go back to the bathroom normally? Any pain or trouble controling bowel movements? 

ThatGuy2006... best of luck on your surgery also! I know it will go well. I am glad to hear we are both having surgery the same day. Keep me updated on how it goes.

Juls... Thank you so much for your message and your support. This really helps me a lot. I will be sure to walk around as soon as I can after the surgery as you suggested. 

Again, thank you all for your support.

*12 more days!*


----------



## ThatGuy2006 (Oct 8, 2010)

I will, i have to go to the hospital monday to get some more blood because they said my hemoglobin was too low to operate.


----------



## Chad K (Oct 11, 2010)

How funny. I have to go today as well to get blood tests/xrays. Seems like we are on the same schedule!


----------



## acg101 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thatguy2006 - how low was you hemoglobin? when I had my surgery this past July, mine was 7.2.
Good luck!


----------



## Dallies (Oct 16, 2010)

Hiya Chad, know that I will be thinking of you on Tuesday xxxxxx


----------



## Chad K (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you Dallies, and thank you all for your support.

Tomorrow is the big day. Will be at the hospital at 5:30am, surgery starts at 7am. 

I have been so stressed over so many things. Life has been so difficult for me lately. I just want to get everything back on track. 

Thank you all for your prayers and support, god bless, I will keep you updated. 

-Chad


----------



## rottengut91 (Oct 18, 2010)

Good Luck Chad.... Hope everything goes well, and recovey is swift.
:goodluck::getwell::goodluck::getwell:


----------



## CDDad (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck Chad!!!


----------



## ameslouise (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck!  Hope everything goes smoothly!

Take plenty of time to rest and when you're up to it please give us an update!

- Amy


----------



## can1991 (Oct 18, 2010)

I will be thinking about you tomoorow Chad!! Hope you have a quick recovery!
I will be watching for an update!! 
Brenda


----------



## Lucy (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Chad good luck tomorrow and I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## DustyKat (Oct 19, 2010)

I wish you all the luck in the world with your surgery Chad. I will be thinking about you! 

:goodluck::goodluck::goodluck:

Fingers and toes crossed, 
Dusty


----------



## Dallies (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes love keep us posted, will be thinking of you todayxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chad K (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your support! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


I finally got out of the hospital recently. I was in there for about 8 days after my surgery. Things didn't really go as planned. I woke up in a lot of pain and when I finally went to the bathroom a LOT of blood came out which I was told was because of the surgery. Then I had a 102 fever, and my tests weren't coming back too good. They put a PICC line in my arm again which I hated having, and then eventually needed a blood transfusion. Therefore, my surgery and hospitalization didn't exactly go as planned, but I am happy to be out and be back at home. I hope this fixes things for good. This has been so hard. No more stoma and bag which is really nice. 

God bless all of you for your prayers and support!

-CHAD


----------



## DustyKat (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh wow Chad great to hear from you!!!! Sorry to hear about the hiccup but hopefully everything will continue to go according to plan from now on. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed!!! 

Keep us posted on how you are progressing

Take care, :hug:
Dusty


----------



## can1991 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Chad, Glad to hear you are home! I have been watching for a an update... been thinking about you! Hope your recovery is speedy!!!


----------



## Dallies (Oct 31, 2010)

Hiya Chad,

Oh you poor love!!!  I am so happy things are OK now and that you are home.

Continue to get better and wishing you a speedy recovery xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy (Oct 31, 2010)

I Know your glad to be home. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## acg101 (Oct 31, 2010)

So glad to hear you are home recovering. good luck with the new chapter of your life.


----------



## Chad K (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you all for your support! It has helped me so much!

I have been doing well since the surgery, returned to work and getting my life back together. I still have abdominal pains here and there, and have to be close to a bathroom. I work full time and luckily my work has several bathrooms around, however last week all the bathrooms were occupied and I thought I was going to have an accident because it is so hard to control my bowels since the surgery, but luckily one of my coworkers saw me in distress and gave me access to a restroom in a restricted area.

So, things have still been tough. 

I just started on Humira for the first time today so that I can stop taking the Chemo, Enbrel and Pentasa. I hope it works for me! It took me a while to get on this drug because my insurance was denying it at first, but I think after being hospitalized 5 times, getting an ileostomy surgery and ileostomy reversal surgery they finally understand how much I need the medicine. I will keep you all updated.

Again, thank you all so much for your support!

-Chad


----------



## acg101 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Chad: glad to hear that you are doing better!


----------



## DustyKat (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update Chad. Great to hear you are managing to get on top of things! I wish you continued luck and remission.

All the very best, 
Dusty


----------



## maria (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm excited for you!! Good luck .. Waiting my turn..


----------

